# Aufbau Vorlagenprogramm  / Betriebsarten



## Kimmich (19 November 2021)

Guten Abend zusammen,
ich bin im Bereich der Programmierung im Sondermaschinenbau tätig. 
Zur Programmierung dieser Maschinen wurde vor Ewigkeiten ein Vorlagenprogramm geschrieben. Leider ist diese Vorlage meiner Meinung nach nicht gut umgesetzt und wird auch den Ansprüchen unser immer komplexer werdenden Maschinen nicht mehr gerecht.
Ich bringe im Bereich der Programmierung ein wenig Erfahrung mit würde mich aber immer noch als „Anfänger“ bezeichnen.
Wir arbeiten meist mit der 1510SP F-1 Steuerung (ET200SP Baureihe). 
Soviel zu mir und der Steuerung. Nun zu der eigentlichen Frage:

Ich benötige Hilfe beim Aufbau einer neuen Vorlage mit Betriebsartenverwaltung.

Wir benötigen ein Programm das folgende Betriebsarten beinhaltet:
Automatik, Handbetrieb, Einrichtbetrieb , Meldearchiv  

Der Automatikbetrieb soll aus einer Grundstellungsschrittkette und einer Hauptschrittekette bestehen. Die Hauptschrittkette soll Nebenschrittketten, diese die einzelnen parallelarbeitenden Stationen darstellen, koordinieren. Wie baue ich diese Schrittketten auf. Und wie definiere ich Weiterschaltbedingungen ….
Bei einem Fehler im Ablauf soll es möglich sein die Türen zu öffnen, um den Fehler gegebenenfalls zu beheben und anschließend den Automatikablauf wieder fortzusetzen. Ist dies nicht möglich soll die Anlage in Grundstellung gefahren werden können.
Im HMI sollen entstandene Fehler ausgegeben werden sowie gegebenenfalls für die Instandhalter ein Hinweis in welchem Schritt die Maschine sich befindet.

Über den Handbetrieb sollen die einzelnen Aktoren verfahren werden können.

Im Einrichtbetrieb soll das Nachteachen von Achspositionen sowie Verweilzeiten möglich sein.

So mal die grobe Beschreibung. Die Vorlage soll möglichst verständlich und natürlich zuverlässig aufgebaut werden. 
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir bei diesem Thema weiterhelfen. Ich benötige einen Einstieg in diese Thematik der Rest wächst mit seinen Anforderungen.
Gerne auch Buchvorschläge, Videos usw. zu diesem Thema.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus und ein schönes Wochenende 
Kimmich


----------



## de vliegende hollander (20 November 2021)

Ist euer "Sonder"Machine in sich Standart? immer gleich?

Standarisiert, und
Vorlagen können auch so aussehen das du nur die Backsteinen machst um ein Haus zu bauen.

Baustein für Analogwert
Baustein für Motor
Baustein für Magnetventil 
und so weiter


Kimmich schrieb:


> Der Automatikbetrieb soll aus einer Grundstellungsschrittkette und einer Hauptschrittekette bestehen. Die Hauptschrittkette soll Nebenschrittketten, diese die einzelnen parallelarbeitenden Stationen darstellen, koordinieren. Wie baue ich diese Schrittketten auf. Und wie definiere ich Weiterschaltbedingungen ….
> Bei einem Fehler im Ablauf soll es möglich sein die Türen zu öffnen, um den Fehler gegebenenfalls zu beheben und anschließend den Automatikablauf wieder fortzusetzen. Ist dies nicht möglich soll die Anlage in Grundstellung gefahren werden können.
> Im HMI sollen entstandene Fehler ausgegeben werden sowie gegebenenfalls für die Instandhalter ein Hinweis in welchem Schritt die Maschine sich befindet.



Die Logik in ein Graphset packen.
Diese dann in S7-Graph umsetzen


----------



## Kimmich (20 November 2021)

Hallo, 
vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.
Bei uns gibt es nur mit Ausnahmen gleiche Maschinen.

Die Schrittkette sollte in SCL programmiert werden. Hier geht es mir vorfallen um den Baustein für die Verwaltung der Betriebsarten und wie die Weiterschaltbedingungen aufgebaut werden sollen.
Ich wollte es folgendermaßen umsetzen:
Jeder Aktor bekommt ein Baustein an diesem seine Endschalter oder Achpositionen anliegen. Die Bausteine sollen so aufgebaut werden das es keinen Unterschied macht, ob ich aus der Schrittkette aus eine Achse starte oder ein Pneumatikzylinder ansteuere. 
Ich starte jedes Mal den Aktor und bekomme eine “Busy„ Rückmeldung und eine Meldung ob der Aktor sein Ziel erreicht hat. Das starten des Aktor sowie die Abfrage ob der Aktor an seinem Ziel angekommen ist würde ich gerne für die Übersichtlichkeit in einem Schritt eventuell mit Unterschritt abhandeln. 
Für die Verwaltung der Betriebsarten habe ich leider kaum Ideen. Da dort so Dinge wie Freigaben für die Schrittketten sowie in welcher Betriebsarten ich mich befinde… realisiert werden sollen.    
Vielen Dank im Voraus für euere Hilfe.
Grüße 
Kimmich


----------

